

Weekly newsletter on the mobile app ecosystem - umangjaipuria
http://latticelabs.com/blog/2014/08/weekly-roundup-app-constellations-competitiveness-in-app-stores-personalizing-ui-and-more/

======
umangjaipuria
Curated reading every week on design, growth, monetization of mobile apps and
any newly published data about apps.

